# PredatorTalk Coozies Rock!



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Met up with a fellow member here at PredatorTalk at a recent wild game dinner that we hosted! When we met up he slapped a couple of PredatorTalk coozies in my hand and they have been getting quite a workout since I got 'em!! Many thanks there Bigdrowdy1 for those coozies!!!!

Here's some shots of those awesome coozies!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Heck yes, Al! Unlike most coozies I have that are boring and don't get attention, this are the exact opposite.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Ebbs - where is your photo from Estes? I looked on the cell and email too. Couldn't find it!

We should do something with this.









Here is one from another member.......


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess it's only fair that I include my own pic. Taken only minutes ago, in front of one of my favorite posters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris, You don't actually drink that do you ? Please tell me you were out and found that can in a gutter !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You'd think Chris would be a MILLER MAN.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes He and I are Dave !

It is family thing or...at least a name thing


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

hooowah! we need everyone that has the coozies to post up their pics!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh, you mean this one, Chris? Had to ask James' permission to post it, LOL. Being in the rockies, he demanded Coors Light.

Blast these pictures that won't turn!!!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Blast these pictures that won't turn!!!!


That's what them swivel monitors are for!!!! (hehehehe)


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew you guys were waiting for me to post a crappy pic from my crappy camera---here it is---a 16 oz'er in the Predatortalk.com coozie.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

man... that IS crappy!!! (hehehe.... couldn't resist!)

and since y'all are brave enough to show off your quaff.... the one pictured in my coozie pics was Hobgoblin by Wychwood Brewery in the UK. this is a dark ruby beer made from a unique hops blend of fuggles and styrian. It's got a good bite to it and goes excellent with a choice steak or decadent steak burgers!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay How do I get one?!!?? Here I sit with a plain Jane Camo and all of you have PT coozies with a bobcat on it!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Chad sent me this picture over the weekend. Very cool!

Richard: You should have one by now - along with a new call.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

wow all those great pic's made me thirsty all of a sudden


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chris....that is a great photo ! Posters ???


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey CC....Thank you for helping keep the family name afloat.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Any time Brian---------Its a ruff deal but someone's got to do it.lol.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Or stickers would be nice also


----------

